# Proper time for house breaking?



## puppyspoiler (Aug 5, 2004)

My sophie is 8 weeks old and I was wondering when I should start training her to go potty outside. She doesnt have all of her shots yet, and wont until the 29th, so i am afraid to bring her outside. I dont want her to get sick. She is totally paper trained and WILL NOT go anywhere unless there is newspaper or a pee pad.

She is already learning her name and the sit and up commands, but Im not sure if she is ready for the house breaking.

At what times did you start housebreaking your little guys? And howlong before you noticed that they were catching on?

Any information is appreciated! thanks!


----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

Sophie is adorable.

I recommend that you start NOW, if you want her to go outside to potty. Start by placing the newspaper or pee pad outside so that she gets the idea of what you want.

If you crate train (highly recommended) take her outside immediately and praise her alot when she does a good job.

I used a key word with Angel. When she went potty, I would say "potty", praise her and give her a treat. To this day, over three years later, if I order her to "potty" outside she will take a few steps and do it. This is great in bad weather. My dalmatian can take forever to find just the right spot but my maltese goes on command.

By the way, we got Angel at 6 wks and by 10 wks she was very predictable in her potty training. I know that being a stay at home mom helped a lot because I took her out every 1-2 hours. She is the easiest dog that I have ever housebroke but she is also the only one that I was home all day with.

Good luck.

Kristy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi will be 7 months old on the 25th. I got her when she was 12 weeks old. I started her on day one going potty outside. Now I wish I would have trained her to go outside and also on the pee pads (due to bad weather). When I got Lexi she did not have all of her shots but I was not too worried. At my apartments you are supposed to clean up after your dog and most people do. 

I would say Lexi is about 75% potty trained. The only time she goes inside is if I don't stick to the schedule







and even then she seems to only poop inside. 

She is now starting to let me know if she wants to go outside. But I think that is because she hears her bestfriend leave their apartment to go outside.

Oh, I forgot to say Sophie is adorable. Makes me want another puppy!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

we got gruffi when he was 5 weeks old. we trained him to go potty outside RIGHT when we got him. even when it was freezing cold and he didnt want to go outside---we made him go. he was COMPLETELY potty trained by 2.5 months old. we hung a bell on the doorknob so that he learned to hit it to tell us that he needed to go potty. hes better house trained compared to the girls. the only time he has an accident (a couple of months ago) it was because he got really angry (and dog trainers claim that dogs never feel angry....i believe that they do). 

start today and take her outside every hour to two hours and leave the wee wee pad out...so when you see her walk to it---pick her up and make her go outside. be consistant. and if shes just going in your backyard--you dont have to worry about shots.







and if youre out somewhere, make her go and wipe her paws with babywipes. we took gruffi outside all the time (to parks and stuff) and he didnt have his shots...just make sure she doesnt eat anything or grass when you guys are out somewhere.







good luck!!


----------



## puppyspoiler (Aug 5, 2004)

unfortunately, It is pouring outside my house today , so i wont be able to start house breaking Sophie. I am going to start her as soon as I get a nice day. Thank you all so much for the advice!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I would get her used to going in the rain :>)
Tiki will go in the rain unless it is a real down-pour. He just ignores it. I have always taken him out in the rain, trying to stay under a tree or something like that, now when it is raining I don't have a problem.

Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## puppyspoiler (Aug 5, 2004)

It stopped raining and I brought Sophie outside to do her business. I knew she had to go because she was dancing around her wee-wee pads and thats a sure sign that Ive picked up from her. 

When i got her outside she just walked around and stiffed, then layed on the wet patio. I tried telling her " go potty" but she just looked at me. After about 15 mins I brought a wee wee pad outside, and she did her business right away!

Should I continue to let her use the wee wee pads outside? I would like her to get used to going with out them, but it seems like she just wont go unless its there.

Thank you all for all you help, I really dont know what I'd do without websites like these!( I'd probably be throwing away money on every Maltese book on the market!)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I read somewhere that an owner had taken the pads outside and slowly decreased the size of the pad. I googled for it, but I had seen it 1 1/2 years ago and couldn't find it again. I can't speak from experience as I didn't have any luck with the pads, when I first brought Tiki home and put pads out he would tear them up.... so much fun <_<

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think I read somewhere that someone put a used pad under some rocks outside. But I have never used the pee pads so I have no idea if it works.


----------



## puppyspoiler (Aug 5, 2004)

I am using the pee pads as an alternative to the newspaper. The breeder had Sophie completely paper trained. The problem is, everytime she saw a newspaper, she'd run ove to it and pee on or near it. I dont want her to think that the newspaper is her personal toilet so i started with the pee pads. I figure this wont be a problem when she becomes older because I wont have pee pads laying around the house. Less accidents then if I was to continue with the newspaper.

I am going to take her out again now! Wish me luck! and thanks for the help!!!


----------

